# PC - S7 Verbindung Daten auslesen



## marlob (23 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll von einer auf einem PC-laufenden Delphi Applikation kontinuierlich Daten lesen und schreiben. Und zwar über eine Profibusverbindung zu einer S7.
Das ganze soll im Millisekundenbereich stattfinden.
Kann man da noch einen OPC Server nehmen oder doch besser libnodave bzw. AGLINK von Deltalogic oder etwas ähnlichem.
Und wie zuverlässig ist libnodave wenn ich alle paar Millisekunden Daten hin und her transportiere. 
Der Umfang der Daten variiert und hat keine Obergrenze.

marlob


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 März 2006)

Bitte einmal genau spezifizieren wieviele Daten von welchen Steuerungen über welche Schnittstelle maximal gelesen werden sollen. Gibt es weitere Kommunikationspartner im System?


----------



## marlob (23 März 2006)

Es ist immer nur ein PC und eine Steuerung die auf jeden Fall über Profibus verbunden werden. Über die Menge habe ich vom endkunden keine genauen Werte in Erfahrungen bringen können, er sagte nur mal viele und mal wenige aber genaues weiss er auch noch nicht. Das werde ich aber noch einmal genauer hinterfragen.

marlob


----------



## afk (23 März 2006)

marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze soll im Millisekundenbereich stattfinden.
> Kann man da noch einen OPC Server nehmen oder doch besser libnodave bzw. AGLINK von Deltalogic oder etwas ähnlichem.


Im Millisekundenbereich dürfte das wohl ein Problem werden. 



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie zuverlässig ist libnodave wenn ich alle paar Millisekunden Daten hin und her transportiere.


libnodave läuft bei mir zuverlässig, aber wie jede andere Software muß libnodave eben auch auf die Antwort von der SPS warten.



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umfang der Daten variiert und hat keine Obergrenze.


Das ist erst recht ein Problem, wenn es auf Millisekunden ankommt.

Ich verwende libnodave mit ISO over TCP (Ethernet-Verbindung), und die Kommunikation zwischen SPS (Siemens CPU 416/2-DP mit CP 443 oder VIPA CPU 315SB) und PC nimmt für eine Anfrage -> Antwort schon knapp 10ms in Anspruch. Und mit einer Anwort bekommt man maximal ca. 220 - 450 Bytes (je nach CPU) an Daten geliefert. Ob das über Profibus schneller geht, das bezweifle ich, habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Bossi (24 März 2006)

Also ich habe grade auch so ein Problem. Soll für einen Kunden alle 80 ms 2 Datenworte auslesen.

Realisiert habe ich das mir Prodave und ner 314 CPU und nem stinknormalen PC.

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab die Benutzeroberfläche mit Basic erstellt und für das Timer Event kann ich dir nur einen Hardwaremässigen Mulitimediatimer empfehlen. Weil die fertigen Timerkomponenten bei Delphi oda Basic zu ungenau sind. (ein Windoof PC ist halst kein Echtzeitsystem)

Sollte die anforderung unter 10 ms liegen kann ich dir nur raten dir von SORCUS oda QUANTCOM eine Steckkarte mit ner eigenen CPU für denn Pc zu besorgen die das Auslesen der Daten für dich übernimmt. Du sprichts dann nur noch die Karte an und holst dir die Daten.

hier haste mal nen paar Links zu dem Thema:

http://www.quancom.de/quancom/quancom01.nsf/home_prod_deu.htm?OpenFrameSet&Frame=unten&Src=http://www.quancom.de/quancom/quancom01.nsf/deu%2Fpb/rel8_um.htm!OpenDocument&Click=

http://www.sorcus.de/index_d.htm

Viel Spass damit

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Bossi


----------



## marlob (29 März 2006)

Leider habe ich immer noch keine genaue Info vom Kunden, wieviele Daten übertragen werden sollen. Da ich das aber nächste Woche erfahren werde, mache ich mal eine paar Tests mit verschiedenen Lösungen und werde sie hier dann posten. Das ist vielleicht auch mal für andere interessant.

mfg
marlob


----------



## marlob (5 April 2006)

Nachdem der Kunde seine Anforderungen, nach einiger Überzeugungsarbeit von mir, heruntergeschraubt hat auf einige hundert Byte und einen zyklus von mehreren 100 ms konnten wir  eine Lösung finden. Wir haben es mit dem Tool  von http://www.softwareoption.de gelöst.

Noch mal danke für all die Hinweise.

mfg
marlob


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2006)

Hat Softwareoption besondere Vorteile, oder Funktionen, gegenüber Prodave, oder Prodave-Mini von Siemens?


----------



## marlob (5 April 2006)

Die Software wurde gewählt, weil beim Kunden schon früher mit dieser Software gearbeitet wurde.

Der Entwickler der Software arbeitet, nach eigener Aussage, auch eng mit Siemens zusammen und hat uns auch gut bei den ersten Gehversuchen unterstützt.

marlob


----------

